
Ask HN: Would you give your kid a toy that records everything they say? - J-dawg
I&#x27;m talking about this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cognitoys.com&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m pretty sure I wouldn&#x27;t.
======
dudul
"As the child begins to play with their Dino, CogniToys will slowly adjust to
its content and experience based on how the child is using the toy, vocabulary
levels, interests, etc."

As a parent, I'll take care of that, thank you.

